# My Home Theater Room Diagram



## GoLongAndChopChop881 (Dec 20, 2017)

At around March 2021, I moved to a new house at Missouri. And then upper-downstairs was the home theater room, but also part-Bar for some reason. The room had their own 5.1 speakers, but it didn't have the surround sound system.

Anyways, this is the diagram, and the Google Drawing one that I made. (_The blue rectangle is the surround sound system that I needed for this Xmas_.)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

By definition, surround speakers should be more or less at ear level and out to the sides. What you have is more of an 3.1.2 Atmos configuration that is valid, but possibly missing some of the width aspects that you would get with appropriately placed surrounds.

3.1.2 Overhead Speaker Setup - Dolby


----------

